# US Marines / Parajumpers fighting in Helmand Province



## Crusader74 (Sep 18, 2012)

Old but Gold.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 18, 2012)

Controlled chaos.


----------



## Hillclimb (Sep 18, 2012)

"possible or imminent are two different words dick head, which is it gonna be?" 

haha. Spoken like a true Marine.


----------



## Dame (Sep 18, 2012)

Hillclimb said:


> "possible or imminent are two different words dick head, which is it gonna be?"
> 
> haha. Spoken like a true Marine.


I remember the first time I saw that clip. I thought that bit was brilliant.


----------

